# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  خيم يا حسين محروقه ~*~ و انا هود عليَّه الليل

## محمد

زينب
ــــ لشيخ حسين الأكرف 
ستماع
لتنزيل


خيم يا حسين محروقه ~*~ و انا هود عليَّه الليل
وراسك راح للكوفه ~*~ وجسمك رضضن الخيل






رضيت بليلة العشره ~*~ شدايدها ولا دامت
و چم مرت عليِّه الليال ~*~ مني العين ما نامت
و وين النوم و القعده ~*~ وهاي أيتامكم هامت
شي ماتت من الروعه ~*~ وشي ضلت تحن بالويل
خيم يا حسين محروقه ~*~ و انا هود عليَّه الليل
وراسك راح للكوفه ~*~ وجسمك رضضن الخيل






نص الليل يابن امي ~*~ ولن طفله فقدناها 
اثاري فرت بدهشه ~*~ تحوم وماحد اْوياها
و وحدي أطلعت ادورها ~*~ ودور وين ملفاها
وشفتها اْوياك ممتده ~*~ وعلى خدها دمعها يسيل
خيم يا حسين محروقه ~*~ و انا هود عليَّه الليل
وراسك راح للكوفه ~*~ وجسمك رضضن الخيل







جبتها اْوياي للخيمه ~*~ ولن أختك تناديني
يا زينب قومي دوري اْوياي ~*~ اْوراحو وين طفليني
طلعنا أنفتش الوادي ~*~ ولا توجي الدرب عيني
ولن اوجوهم ليَّه ~*~ تلوح تقول نجم اسهيل
خيم يا حسين محروقه ~*~ و انا هود عليَّه الليل
وراسك راح للكوفه ~*~ وجسمك رضضن الخيل






شحچيلك يا نور العين ~*~ دهر الشوم راواني
وهضم ألماجرى ولا صار ~*~ بالمخلود راواني
شفتهم يالولي ميتين ~*~ واحد حاضن الثاني
الكبير إِعله الاخو حاني ~*~ يضمه عن وحوش الليل
خيم يا حسين محروقه ~*~ و انا هود عليَّه الليل
وراسك راح للكوفه ~*~ وجسمك رضضن الخيل






تمنيته يطول الليل ~*~ ولو هالحالة القشره
يوم احدعش يوم الشوم ~*~ ريته لا طلع فجره
انكشف ليَّه الضوه ولاحت ~*~ جنايزكم على الغبره
وجتنا النوق مهزوله ~*~ وحادينا يصيح أنشيل أنشيل 
خيم يا حسين محروقه ~*~ و انا هود عليَّه الليل
وراسك راح للكوفه ~*~ وجسمك رضضن الخيل






يصيح أنشيل متقلي ~*~ يا خويه اشلون هالشيله
ادور للحريم أستور ~*~ لو تركيب هالعيله
ضاع البُصر و التدبير ~*~ خويه وقلة الحيله
واطفالِ ألفقدناها ~*~ دفناها بلا تغسيل 
خيم يا حسين محروقه ~*~ و انا هود عليَّه الليل
وراسك راح للكوفه ~*~ وجسمك رضضن الخيل

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكور اخوي محمد
الله يعطيك الف عافية وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
تحياتي اخوك الناري

----------


## ولد ملك

مشكور
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور

----------


## نور الحوراء

*مشكور أخوي*

*الله يعطيك العافيه.*

----------


## الصبر الزينبي

مشكور

----------


## abadi11

مشكور علي المقاطع الجميلة

----------

